# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  η κολλητη μου φοβαται οτι εχει μολυνθει απο HIV

## Anna Mar

Γεια σας παιδια..
Ανοιξα αυτο το thread επειδη η κολλητη μου με "επριξε" να γραψω για το θεμα της σε αυτο το φορουμ..λοιπον ειναι 20 χρονων , περυσι το καλοκαιρι τα ειχε με εναν ο οποιος ειχε ερθει απο την αθηνα για να δουλεψει στον τοπο μας για την καλοκαιρινη σεζον...λοιπον ο τυπος ειναι 28 χρονων..γκομενιζει συνεχως απο εδω κι απο εκει..μαλιστα ειχε και σχεση στην αθηνα ενω ταυτοχρονα τα ειχε και με την κολλητη μου χωρις να το ξερει ουτε η μια ουτε η αλλη κοπελα..και που λετε λοιπον η κολλητη μου κατι καταλαβε οτι δεν παει καλα με τον συγκεκριμενο γτ γενικως της ελεγε πολλα ψεματα και δεν του ειχε καμια εμπιστοσυνη..περυσι το καλοκαιρι που λετε ηρθαν σε επαφη χωρις προφυλακτικο , μετα απο 2 βδομαδες με πηρε τηλεφωνο να παμε μαζι επειγοντως στο νοσοκομειο γιατι πεταξε εξανθηματα στα ποδια της και μερικα στα χερια της..να σημειωθει οτι εχει ιστορικο με αλλεργιες απο πολυ μικρη , απο τοτε που ημασταν στο δημοτικο..παιρνει και κατι χαπακια για την αλλεργια..και που λετε λοιπον ξυπνησε μια μερα και ειδε τα εξανθηματα στα ποδια και στα χερια της, της εδιναν τρομερη φαγουρα κι αρχισε να πριζοταν..φτασαμε στο νοσοκομειο και ζητησα να μας παραχωρησουν τη θεση τους οι αλλοι ανθρωποι που ηταν εκει και μπηκαμε πρωτοι ..η νοσοκομα της εκανε μια ενεση στον ποπο με κορτιζονη και μετα απο 2-3 ωρες τα εξανθηματα υποχωρησαν..επισης της ειπαν να παρει xozal για 5 μερες ομως εκεινη δεν εκανε την θεραπεια και μετα απο 2 μερες ξαναεμφανιστηκαν (πιο λιγα ομως) , ξαναπηγαμε στο νοσοκομειο και μας ειπαν να αρχισει το xozal και οτι δεν μπορουν να της ξανακανουν κορτιζονη..εντωμεταξυ ο τυπος οταν εμαθε οτι εβγαλε εξανθηματα της ειπε οτι οταν της πουν απο το νοσοκομειο τι εχει να τον παρει τηλεφωνο..α! Στο νοσοκομειο μας ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν απο τι ειναι και οτι οι αλλεργιες ειναι σε εξαρση αυτους τους μηνες. Τελος παντων τον πηρε τηλεφωνο και του ειπε οτι ηταν αλλεργια....σαν να ειχε χεστει ο τυπος πανω του οτι η κοπελα εχει καποιο σμν κι οτι φοβηθηκε μηπως του το μεταδωσει( την πηρε καμια 20αρια φορες τηλ) ...η κοπελα φοβαται να κανει την εξεταση για το Ηiv και φοβαται μηπως εκεινος της το μετεδωσε...εγω παντως της ειπα οτι ολα αυτα ειναι στη φαντασια της , αφου αλλο συμπτωμα απο τοτε δεν ειχε και αφου τα εξανθηματα με την κορτιζονη υποχωρησαν ηταν ενα απλο αλλεργικο σοκ..γενικως της εχει μπει η ιδεα στο μυαλο..απο περυσι μου λεει συνεχως για το ιδιο θεμα,σαν να της εχει γινει φοβια..ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;

----------


## Anna Mar

Αα και μετα απο καποιο καιρο εκανε σχεση με ενα αλλο παιδι και ειναι μαζι αρκετο καιρο κι κανανε ερωτα χωρις προφυλακτικο και μου ειπε να αναφερω οτι το παιδι δεν παρουσιασε καποιο συμπτωμα π.χ πυρετος κτλ

----------


## δελφίνι

Αποκλείεται να έχει ΑIDS αν μη τι άλλο θα το είχανε καταλάβει στον νοσοκομείο που είχε κάνει εξετάσεις για αλλεργία, αλλά αν θέλει να επιβεβαιωθεί κιόλας ότι είναι εντελώς καλά να της πείσεις να κάνει εξετάσεις για AIDS!

----------


## Anna Mar

Προσπαθω να την πεισω αλλα δεν θελει γιατι φοβαται το αποτελεσμα..ουτε εγω προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι εχει κατι...συνηθως στο 90% των περιπτωσεων εμφανιζεται πυρετος και πολυ πιο βαρια συμπτωματα...ασχετα οτι στο ιντερνετ αναφερει οτι καποιοι μπορουν να τα περασουν πολυ ηπια τα συμπτωματα.

----------


## psy me

δηλαδή ενώ είχε αυτή την κατάσταση, δεν ήξερε τι έχει, έτρεχε στο νοσοκομείο (ζητήσατε και από άλλους να σας παραχωρήσουν τη θέση τους), αυτή έκανε ξανά χωρίς προφύλαξη μη σεβόμενη ούτε τον εαυτό της κυρίως όμως ούτε τον δεύτερο που δεν ευθύνεται σε κάτι. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για τέρας υπευθυνότητας και σοβαρότητας ,όχι αστεία......

τέλος πάντων, δεν μπορεί να ξέρει έτσι. σκέψου ότι ο ηιβ μπορεί να υπάρχει σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση και να μην ανιχνεύεται, παρ όλα αυτά να μεταδίδεται. μπορεί και να μην έχει να κάνει το όλο θέμα με σμν, αλλά λίγο η αλλεργία, λίγο το άγχος κλπ...

----------


## Anna Mar

Psy me ειχε παει και για τεστ παπ και βγηκε καθαρο (δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με αυτο) παντως στο παπ ανιχνευονται κι εκει καποια σμν

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Αγαπητή Anna Mar, αυτό που πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσει πρώτα η φίλη σου είναι οτι το σεξ χωρίς προφύλαξη είναι άκρως επικίνδυνο. Όχι μόνο για το HIV αλλά και άλλα σοβαρά νοσήματα, όπως π.χ. η ηπατίτιδα Β, ένα χρόνιο πολυ επικίνδυνο νόσημα που οδηγεί στον θάνατο ή σε μεταμόσχευση ήπατος. Το αναφέρω γιατί πρόσφατα πέθανε μία γνωστή μου από αυτό, όπως και πριν χρόνια η γυναίκα ενός συναδέλφου μου στην πρώην δουλειά μου. Το πιο πιθανό είναι οτι δεν έχει τίποτα η κοπέλα αλλά να προσέχει άλλη φορά. Τώρα, για να της φύγει η ιδέα καλό θα είναι να κάνει την εξέταση σε κάποια φάση που θα είναι ήρεμη ψυχολογικά και πήγαινε μαζί της για συμπαράσταση, θα είναι ευκολότερο για εκείνη.

----------


## NickosDark

Καλησπερα
Ο μονος τροπος να ηρεμησει μια και εξω ειναι να παει να κανει την εξεταση, εμεις οτι και να πουμε ψεματα θα ειναι γιατι υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που ο hiv ηταν σε λανθανουσα φαση για κανα χρονο και θυμηθηκε να εμφανιστει εναν χρονο μετα απο οταν μεταδοθηκε πχ. Τα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα πυρετος κλπ, γενικα ο hiv τον πρωτο καιρο προκαλει εντονους πονοκεφαλους, πονολαιμο, σπυρακια οπως αυτα που περιεγραψες κλπ και επισης αυτο που βαζει σε υποψιες συνηθως τον πασχοντα οτι μπορει να τον εχει ειναι συνηθως οτι αρρωσταινει συνεχεια για ψηλου πηδημα. 

Το τεστ παπ ουδεμια σχεση εχει απ'οσο γνωριζω...

Συμβουλη μου, ας καταπιει τον φοβο της και ας εξεταστει εαν φοβαται τοσο-υποψιαζεται οτι κολλησε κατι, θα της φυγει και η ιδεα και θα κανει και ενα τσεκ απ για σμν να ειναι καθαρη με την βουλα (κατι που θα επρεπε να κανουμε ολοι οσοι ειμαστε σεξουαλικα ενεργοι)

----------


## Anna Mar

http://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%80...AiE5RQ#mhpiv=3 ακριβως τετοια σπυρακια ειχε βγαλει αλλα οχι με αυτες τις κοκκινιλες

----------


## Anna Mar

Η πρωτη εικονα ειναι που λεει πομφοι σε κνοδωση

----------


## giang

αφού μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο και έκανε εξετάσεις αν φαίνονταν κάτι ύποπτο θα την έπαιρναν για επαναληπτικές εξετάσεις.
οπότε να μη φοβάται...
καλόν θα είναι να πάει για να δει γενικός από τι μπορεί να προέρχονται τα εξανθήματα σ έναν δερματολόγο....

----------


## Anna Mar

Giang δεν τις εκαναν εξετασεις ..απλα μπηκαμε φουριοζες στο νοσοκομειο επιδη αρχισε να πριζοταν και δεν μπορουσαμε να περιμενουμε στη σειρα..και χτυπησαμε την πορτα του γιατρου ο οποιος ηταν παθολογος, του εδειξε τα σπυρια και φωναξε μια νοσοκομα να ερθει να της κανει την ενεση με την κορτιζονη..μετα που της εκανε την ενεση της ειπε η νοσοκομα οτι οι αλλεργιες ειναι σε εξαρση τους μηνες μαρτιο με ιουλιο και να παρει xozal για 5 μερες, πραγμα που η φιλη μου δεν εκανε...μετα απο 2-3 μερες εμφανιστηκαν ξανα τα σπυρια κι ξαναπηγαμε, πηρε το xozal και της περασαν.. Μετα απο 6 μηνες μαλιστα πηγαμε μαζι κι εκανε μια γενικη αιματος , ουρων κι ενα τεστ παπ..και ολα βγηκαν καθαρα

----------


## giang

αφού υποχώρησαν με την αγωγή είναι αλλεργικό σοκ ....κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος εξανθήματα απ τον hiv εμφανίζονται σε προχωρημένο στάδιο ..... διάβασε λίγο εδω απ ότι είπες είχε μόνο εξανθήματα άρα αποκλείεται να έχει hiv

----------


## Anna Mar

Giang μαλιστα, γενικως ομως δεν πολυεμπιστευομαι το ιντερνετ γιατι αλλα λεει η μια σελιδα κι αλλα η αλλη..γενικως υπαρχει παραπληροφορηση σε αυτο το θεμα

----------


## nick190813

> Αα και μετα απο καποιο καιρο εκανε σχεση με ενα αλλο παιδι και ειναι μαζι αρκετο καιρο κι κανανε ερωτα χωρις προφυλακτικο και μου ειπε να αναφερω οτι το παιδι δεν παρουσιασε καποιο συμπτωμα π.χ πυρετος κτλ


Δλδ ηξερε οτι μπορει να εχει Hiv και πηγε και εκανε ξανα σεξ χωρις προφυλακτικο ,να κολησει και τον αλλον σ περιπτωση π εχει?
Δεν θελω να σ πω και να την χαρακτιρησω γτ θα φαω μπαν απο το φορουμ.
Αμα μ το εκανε κοπελα και ηξερα οτι φοβοταν μην εχει hiv και πηγαινε μαζι μ χωρις προφυλακτικο θα την εσπαζα στο ξυλο.
Πολυ ανευθυνο

----------


## giang

> Giang μαλιστα, γενικως ομως δεν πολυεμπιστευομαι το ιντερνετ γιατι αλλα λεει η μια σελιδα κι αλλα η αλλη..γενικως υπαρχει παραπληροφορηση σε αυτο το θεμα


ότι και να λέμε εδώ αν δεν πάει να κάνει εξετάσει αίματος δεν πρόκειται να ησυχάσει το μυαλό της......
εκβίασε την ότι αν δεν πάει για εξετάσεις θα το πεις στους δικούς της.....

και συμφωνώ με τον νικ και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι έχεις hiv δεν πας με άλλον ούτε με προφύλαξη....
είναι σαν να κάνεις έγκλημα.....σκληρό αλλά έτσι είναι....

----------


## Anna Mar

Νικ μια φοβια με τις αρρωστειες παντα την ειχε.μια φορα φιληθηκε με εναν στο λυκειο και παλι νομιζε οτι κολλησε κατι...γενικως εχει "ψυχολογικα" με τις αρρωστειες..παντα φοβοταν μη κολλησει κατι

----------


## Anna Mar

Εξαλλου οι περισσοτεροι την εχουμε πεισει σε οσους μας το εχει πει οτι δεν εχει κατι..πιο πολυ ψυχολογικο ειναι πιστευω

----------


## Mariah

Πιο πιθανο να εχει κολλησει κονδυλωματα αφου εκανε χωρις προφυλακτικο, παρα AIDS. Και τα κονδυλωματα οπως μου ειχε πει ιατρος το εχει καπου το 80% του πληθυσμου, οπου μπορουν να εμφανιστουν και χρονια μετα τα συμπτωματα. Για να παψει να ανησυχει παντως ας κανει και ενα τεστ για aids, στα νοσοκομεια νομιζω το κανουν και δωρεαν.

edit: Το τεστ παπ δεν ανιχνευει σμν, απλως αν εχεις προδιαθεση για καρκινο του τραχηλου.

----------


## nick190813

> Νικ μια φοβια με τις αρρωστειες παντα την ειχε.μια φορα φιληθηκε με εναν στο λυκειο και παλι νομιζε οτι κολλησε κατι...γενικως εχει "ψυχολογικα" με τις αρρωστειες..παντα φοβοταν μη κολλησει κατι


ναι αλλα και πάλι αφου νομιζε θα ηταν Σωστο να ειχε κανει ενα τεστ...
γτ δεν κανει τεστ?

----------


## Anna Mar

Παιδια η κοπελα το συζητησε με την μητερα της και της ειπε η μητερα της οτι αφου υποχωρησαν τα εξανθηματα με την κορτιζονη δεν εχει τιποτα..αν δεν υποχωρουσαν ειτε με τα χαπια ειτε με την κορτιζονη τοτε θα επρεπε να ανησυχησει

----------


## nick190813

> Παιδια η κοπελα το συζητησε με την μητερα της και της ειπε η μητερα της οτι αφου υποχωρησαν τα εξανθηματα με την κορτιζονη δεν εχει τιποτα..αν δεν υποχωρουσαν ειτε με τα χαπια ειτε με την κορτιζονη τοτε θα επρεπε να ανησυχησει


λαθος πρεπει να παει να κανει ενα τεστ φανταζομαι οτι δεν θα ειναι ακριβω

----------


## Anna Mar

Nick της το ειπε κι αυτο...αλλα μαλλον η κοπελια δεν εχει τιποτα

----------


## vag44

Geia sas prin 3misi xronia eixa kanei stomatiko s mia kopela..meta apo kapoies vdomades kou mphke emmonh idea sto mualo sxetika m ton HIV...kathe xrono kanw genikes aimatos opws ekana kai prin 2 mhnes...meta apo 3misi xronia an uphrxe kati upopto sta leuka aimosfairia de tha to evlepe o mikroviologos mou?o idios m eipe sxetika me tis ekstaseis ola kala eisai ugeihs..pia einai h apopsh sas??

----------


## nick190813

> Geia sas prin 3misi xronia eixa kanei stomatiko s mia kopela..meta apo kapoies vdomades kou mphke emmonh idea sto mualo sxetika m ton HIV...kathe xrono kanw genikes aimatos opws ekana kai prin 2 mhnes...meta apo 3misi xronia an uphrxe kati upopto sta leuka aimosfairia de tha to evlepe o mikroviologos mou?o idios m eipe sxetika me tis ekstaseis ola kala eisai ugeihs..pia einai h apopsh sas??


Ama eixe κατι υποπτο συγουρα θα το ειχε βρει οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι, εισαι απολυτα υγειης

----------


## vag44

thelw na sou pw sxetika me ta leuka aimosfairia to sugrina to thema...epishs to allo einai oti oles tis genikes kathe xrono tis kanw sto idio mikroviologiko kai prasan sxedon 4 xronia ap to skhniko p periegrapsa opote kai egw etsi pisteuw pleon!

----------


## nick190813

> thelw na sou pw sxetika me ta leuka aimosfairia to sugrina to thema...epishs to allo einai oti oles tis genikes kathe xrono tis kanw sto idio mikroviologiko kai prasan sxedon 4 xronia ap to skhniko p periegrapsa opote kai egw etsi pisteuw pleon!


Εχει τελειωσει μην το σκεφτεσαι καν εισαι απολυτα υγειης 100%

----------


## melissa

Αυτά τα εξανθήματα που έδειξες είναι αλλεργία. Προφανώς γιατρός δεν είμαι αλλά έχω αλλεργίες σε διάφορες αιτίες και βγάζω ακριβώς αυτά που έδειξες. Από τη στιγμή που υποχώρησε με την κορτιζόνη και με την αγωγή προφανώς αυτό δείχνει ότι οι γιατροί είχαν δίκιο. Αντί να πάει σε γιατρό για εξέταση αίματος, πείσε την να πάει σε ψυχολόγο για να συζητήσει γιατί βγάζει όλα της τα άγχη στη νοσοφοβία.

----------


## Anna Mar

Μαλιστα παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## archangel

> Γεια σας παιδια..
> Ανοιξα αυτο το thread επειδη η κολλητη μου με "επριξε" να γραψω για το θεμα της σε αυτο το φορουμ..λοιπον ειναι 20 χρονων , περυσι το καλοκαιρι τα ειχε με εναν ο οποιος ειχε ερθει απο την αθηνα για να δουλεψει στον τοπο μας για την καλοκαιρινη σεζον...λοιπον ο τυπος ειναι 28 χρονων..γκομενιζει συνεχως απο εδω κι απο εκει..μαλιστα ειχε και σχεση στην αθηνα ενω ταυτοχρονα τα ειχε και με την κολλητη μου χωρις να το ξερει ουτε η μια ουτε η αλλη κοπελα..και που λετε λοιπον η κολλητη μου κατι καταλαβε οτι δεν παει καλα με τον συγκεκριμενο γτ γενικως της ελεγε πολλα ψεματα και δεν του ειχε καμια εμπιστοσυνη..περυσι το καλοκαιρι που λετε ηρθαν σε επαφη χωρις προφυλακτικο , μετα απο 2 βδομαδες με πηρε τηλεφωνο να παμε μαζι επειγοντως στο νοσοκομειο γιατι πεταξε εξανθηματα στα ποδια της και μερικα στα χερια της..να σημειωθει οτι εχει ιστορικο με αλλεργιες απο πολυ μικρη , απο τοτε που ημασταν στο δημοτικο..παιρνει και κατι χαπακια για την αλλεργια..και που λετε λοιπον ξυπνησε μια μερα και ειδε τα εξανθηματα στα ποδια και στα χερια της, της εδιναν τρομερη φαγουρα κι αρχισε να πριζοταν..φτασαμε στο νοσοκομειο και ζητησα να μας παραχωρησουν τη θεση τους οι αλλοι ανθρωποι που ηταν εκει και μπηκαμε πρωτοι ..η νοσοκομα της εκανε μια ενεση στον ποπο με κορτιζονη και μετα απο 2-3 ωρες τα εξανθηματα υποχωρησαν..επισης της ειπαν να παρει xozal για 5 μερες ομως εκεινη δεν εκανε την θεραπεια και μετα απο 2 μερες ξαναεμφανιστηκαν (πιο λιγα ομως) , ξαναπηγαμε στο νοσοκομειο και μας ειπαν να αρχισει το xozal και οτι δεν μπορουν να της ξανακανουν κορτιζονη..εντωμεταξυ ο τυπος οταν εμαθε οτι εβγαλε εξανθηματα της ειπε οτι οταν της πουν απο το νοσοκομειο τι εχει να τον παρει τηλεφωνο..α! Στο νοσοκομειο μας ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν απο τι ειναι και οτι οι αλλεργιες ειναι σε εξαρση αυτους τους μηνες. Τελος παντων τον πηρε τηλεφωνο και του ειπε οτι ηταν αλλεργια....σαν να ειχε χεστει ο τυπος πανω του οτι η κοπελα εχει καποιο σμν κι οτι φοβηθηκε μηπως του το μεταδωσει( την πηρε καμια 20αρια φορες τηλ) ...η κοπελα φοβαται να κανει την εξεταση για το Ηiv και φοβαται μηπως εκεινος της το μετεδωσε...εγω παντως της ειπα οτι ολα αυτα ειναι στη φαντασια της , αφου αλλο συμπτωμα απο τοτε δεν ειχε και αφου τα εξανθηματα με την κορτιζονη υποχωρησαν ηταν ενα απλο αλλεργικο σοκ..γενικως της εχει μπει η ιδεα στο μυαλο..απο περυσι μου λεει συνεχως για το ιδιο θεμα,σαν να της εχει γινει φοβια..ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;



Πριν λιγο καιρο μια κοπελα σε αυτο το φορουμ είχε τον ιδιο φόβο, πως είχε HIV. Ελεγε πως ηταν σιγουρη πως είχε τον ιο παρα της εξετάσεις που είχε κανει και σκεφτόταν να αυτοκτονισει. Οσο περνουσαν οι μέρες για τις τελικες εξετάσεις γινόταν και πιο σιγουρη πως την είχε. θα σου πω αυτο που είπα και σε εκεινη. Ας κανει τις εξετάσεις και να μην αγχώνεται.

----------


## grtt

Αν και έχει περάσει καιρός, μια και είδα τώρα το θέμα, ας απαντήσω:

Στατιστικά το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχει κανείς τίποτα. Πρακτικά μπορεί κάποιος να είναι φορέας του HIV για πάρα πολλά χρόνια και να μη το έχει καταλάβει, καθώς επί χρόνια ο ιός μπορεί να μη δώσει κανένα σύμπτωμα. Μόνο μετά από χρόνια, μπορεί κανείς να έχει συμπτώματα AIDS (το οποίο προκαλείται από τον ιό HIV), εφόσον φυσικά δε λάβει φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να διαπιστώσει κανείς αν έχει μολυνθεί είναι με συγκεκριμένη εξέταση για ανίχνευση αντισωμάτων στον HIV, ούτε γενικές αίματος, ούτε με το μάτι φαίνεται αυτό. 

Επίσης δε θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλου είδους ΣΜΝ, ορισμένα εκ των οποίων αν και πλήρως θεραπεύσιμα, μπορεί να γίνουν επικίνδυνα χωρίς θεραπεία (πχ σύφιλη). Γενικά δε βλάπτει να κάνουμε εξετάσεις για τα βασικά σεξουαλικώς μεταδιδόμενα νοσήματα, τα κονδυλώματα για παράδειγμα, ορισμένοι τύποι τους, μπορεί να προκαλέσουν μέχρι και καρκίνο τραχήλου, αν όμως καυτηριαστούν, όλα καλά. Όσο για τον HIV στις σύγχρονες κοινωνίες, με την κατάλληλη αγωγή, αποτελεί περισσότερο μια χρόνια παρά μια θανατηφόρα ασθένεια.

----------


## Cecil

> Μαλιστα παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολύ



Τελικα τι ειχε ;

----------

